# Nicoticket



## Petrus (22/9/15)

Good Day.
Has anybody on the forum tried Radio Active and/or Wakonda?

Thanks.


----------



## kevkev (22/9/15)

I have had Wakonda before, its yum yum yum!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Petrus (22/9/15)

kevkev said:


> I have had Wakonda before, its yum yum yum!


@kevkev. I have started off with some of the Nicoticket juices, and after that went on a journey of all the local juice makers, but cant seem to find that perfect one. Looks to me that I am hooked on H1N1, but want to give these two a go.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kevkev (22/9/15)

You should. Wakonda is good!


----------



## Andre (22/9/15)

I vape both. 

Wakonda is a robust, roasted coffee with tobacco. The coffee is quite strong when you start vaping it, but tapers down as the day progresses. 

Radioactive is probably their least sweet juice. Tobacco with their signature vanilla.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (22/9/15)

I got Wakonda and Creme Brule. I tried them both on their own and decided the one day to mix them together! Now that was frikken Nom!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (22/9/15)

Haven't really liked much of the nicoticket I've tried, including wakonda. The only way is to try for yourself, taste being so subjective.


----------



## phanatik (22/9/15)

Wakonda is great, but for me, unlike the robust roasted coffee that @Andre got, I get more of a creamy Latte

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (22/9/15)

Im a huge N1H1 fan, love it love it love it!

I was lucky enough to get piff'ed some Radioactive from @Andre and if you are into tobacco type juices, Radioactive is a must try. I enjoyed it thoroughly and will put in a order for some more soon.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

